# A Westbury 'Whippet'



## Tomlinson (Mar 3, 2017)

This is another interesting 'Oldie'


Construction Photos.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-bGdpWFp1YVI3VUE?usp=sharing


----------

